

Show HN: CoffeeDig, a social platform to rate, review, share and buy coffee - BenVoss
http://www.coffeedig.com

======
BenVoss
Love to hear specifically from coffee drinkers about feature requests/UI
improvements, or other comments, criticisms and questions.

